# Winning Lotto 649 Ticket in Camrose, Alberta



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Camrose radio station CFCW is reporting the winning ticket was sold in that small city to a group of people who will share the big win!


----------



## mr.steevo (Jul 22, 2005)

Yeah, and I wasn't part of that group of people.

Missed it by only five numbers.

s.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Sinc, any truth to the rumor that all lottery winnings as of yesterday are now taxable in the province of Alberta???????????? It was just on the CBC (Can't Buy Comedy) station.


----------



## Mugatu (Mar 31, 2005)

Taxes in Alberta??? Isn't that an oxymoron Dr. G? 

I know a few people that work/live in Camnore... better go hit them up.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

I wonder how many of them vote Liberal, and listen to the CBC.


----------



## Mugatu (Mar 31, 2005)

I'm sure that a lot of them listen to the CBC.


----------



## NBiBooker (Apr 3, 2004)

Lucky b.......ds. 

No seriously, good for them. (my dream of a Quad G5 and a new PowerBook crushed, at least until Saturday's $15 mil draw).


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Mugatu said:


> Taxes in Alberta??? Isn't that an oxymoron Dr. G?
> 
> I know a few people that work/live in Camnore... better go hit them up.


Won't do you any good in Canmore, the ticket was in CAMROSE!


----------



## Mugatu (Mar 31, 2005)

...
...
sheet
...
...

I used to know people in Camrose. 

(Speaking of Camrose, too many damn speed bumps in that town.)


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

Mugatu said:


> ...
> ...
> sheet
> ...
> ...


i wonder how that will affect the sudden increase in cadillacs/lincolns soon to take place in that town?


----------



## Mugatu (Mar 31, 2005)

Camrose is in Alberta MACSPECTRUM. They're all going to buy Hummers and Suburbans.


----------



## scootsandludes (Nov 28, 2003)

Mugatu said:


> Camrose is in Alberta MACSPECTRUM. They're all going to buy Hummers and Suburbans.



Don't the Cadillac and Lincoln SUVs cost more and have more bling appeal?


----------



## mr.steevo (Jul 22, 2005)

What I find interesting is that in an informal survey done by the Edmonton Journal, more people said they would travel or pay off the mortgage than anything else. Personally I'd get the heck out of this cold part of the world and live near a nice warm ocean. Am I the only one?

s.


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

Hummers and Cadillacs would be the correct combination.


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

Best wishes to our lucky Alberta friends! I just hope they were a group of dirt-poor factory workers and that their new-found wealth brings them only joy.


----------



## ErnstNL (Apr 12, 2003)

I was watching the Global Edmonton affliliate tonight.
17 people working in a plant in Camrose area will share the winnings.
A good news story. A bunch of nice people.
Link with video of the winners.:
http://www.canada.com/national/globalnational/story.html?id=25433e55-9cf6-4c45-b234-f07c15488aa1


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

They seem like fine people, and quite natural in their joy. I recall when Chuck Furey won here in NL while he was still sitting in the NL House of Assembly.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

scootsandludes said:


> Don't the Cadillac and Lincoln SUVs cost more and have more bling appeal?


I had to luagh my head off this morning when I read the paper about the group of 17 who won the lotto 6/49.   

From the Canadian Press:



> Dean Parker also said he will retire at the ripe old age of 28, after buying a house and his dream car - a *Cadillac SUV*


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Did anyone hear about the co-worker who missed out on the millions because his shift was opposite the day they bought the ticket? And to add insult to injury, the reporters show the guy working the day after and ask him how he felt.

Ouch. Dig just a little deeper and make sure the wound is fully open before you twist the knife. 

_Missed it by that much._


----------

